# Formula1 2013



## Kurt91 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Nuovo topic per la nuova stagione motoristica.

Il commento tecnico della nuova stagione di F1 su Sky sarà affidata a Jacques Villeneuve, mentre come al solito la prima voce sarà Carlo Vanzini.


Ecco il calendario del mondiale di F1 2013 - Vincitori.
17 marzo: GP Australia - Raikkonen 
24 marzo: GP Malesia - Vettel 
14 aprile: GP Cina - Alonso 
21 aprile: GP Bahrain - Vettel 
12 maggio: GP Spagna - Alonso
26 maggio: GP Monaco
09 giugno: GP Canada
30 giugno: GP Gran Bretagna
07 luglio: GP Germania
28 luglio: GP Ungheria
25 agosto: GP Belgio
08 settembre: GP Italia
22 settembre: GP Singapore
06 ottobre: GP Corea
13 ottobre: GP Giappone
27 ottobre: GP India
03 novembre: GP Abu Dhabi
17 novembre: GP USA
24 novembre: GP Brasile


----------



## James Watson (28 Gennaio 2013)

Non vedo l'ora di vedermi la formula 1 su sky


----------



## Solo (28 Gennaio 2013)

Stavo per aprirlo io.

Calendario presentazioni



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



McLaren 31 gennaio
Ferrari 1 febbraio
Force India 1 febbraio
Sauber 2 febbraio
Red Bull 3 febbraio
Mercedes 4 febbraio
Toro Rosso 4 febbraio
Caterham 5 febbraio
Williams 19 febbraio



Varie modifiche regolamentari


Anticipazione (Spoiler)




Il DRS durante prove e qualifiche si potrà usare solo all'interno delle apposite zone. Prima si poteva usare liberamente
Niente doppio DRS come quello sviluppato nel 2012 dalla Mercedes
Si possono "nascondere" i nasi a gradino con un pezzo di laminato. Mah...
Le ali anteriori devono superare test più severi per evitare ali troppo flessibili (musetto di gomma della Red Bull )
Se una macchina in qualifica si ferma sul tracciato deve avere almeno 1 litro di carburante + il carburante che sarebbe servito per arrivare ai box
In Q1 e Q2 6 eliminati visto che ci sono due vetture in meno


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Nuovo topic per la nuova stagione motoristica.
> 
> Il commento tecnico della nuova stagione di F1 su Sky sarà affidata a Jacques Villeneuve, mentre come al solito la prima voce sarà Carlo Vanzini.
> 
> ...




Kurt ho aggiunto il calendario delle gare.


----------



## Solo (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Si parte con la Lotus!

*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)














Anticipazione (Spoiler)













Anticipazione (Spoiler)













Anticipazione (Spoiler)













Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Gennaio 2013)

finalmente da quest'anno ci libereremo dei commentatori rai


----------



## Solo (30 Gennaio 2013)

Domani è il giorno delle frecce d'argento!


----------



## Isao (30 Gennaio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Domani è il giorno delle frecce d'argento!



Probabilmente sarà, anche quest'anno, una delle poche senza scalino. Gli altri pur di non appesantire l'auto di pochi grammi non adotteranno il "coperchio" sul muso. Forse la Ferrari lo adotterà, lo scopriremo l'1 Febbraio alle 10 in diretta su Rai Sport 1 e, penso, in streamin.g (legale ovviamente -.-) sul sito Ferrari.


----------



## juventino (31 Gennaio 2013)

Forza Hamilton e forza Red Bull!!!
Nella remota ipotesi che vincesse il circo guidato da Domenicali sarò contento solo per Alonso.


----------



## Isao (31 Gennaio 2013)

Official Website of the Vodafone McLaren Mercedes Formula 1 Team

Dalle 11.30 (ora italiana) inizia lo streamin.g ufficiale. Alle 12 verrà svelata la nuova MP4-28.


----------



## Isao (31 Gennaio 2013)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/OfficialMcLarenVids?v=SXlbiqVZ4Q8[/video]


----------



## Isao (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ad una prima occhiata sembra non sia cambiato assolutamente nulla...


----------



## Solo (31 Gennaio 2013)

Quanto è bella...


----------



## Snake (31 Gennaio 2013)

che meraviglia, esteticamente la McLaren è sempre la numero 1


----------



## danyaj87 (31 Gennaio 2013)

è un fake, dalle foto gazzetta la sospensione anteriore è diversa di tipo pull-rod, questa è push-rod, ed anche l'ala anteriore è diversa... in ogni caso non usa lo scalino, unica nel circus, che non adotterà nemmeno il "coperchio antiestetico"


----------



## Isao (31 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Solo (31 Gennaio 2013)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> è un fake, dalle foto gazzetta la sospensione anteriore è diversa di tipo pull-rod, questa è push-rod, ed anche l'ala anteriore è diversa... in ogni caso non usa lo scalino, unica nel circus, che non adotterà nemmeno il "coperchio antiestetico"


Sì, ho sbagliato, era quella dello scorso anno.


----------



## danyaj87 (31 Gennaio 2013)

ALmeno la ferrari s'è fatta copiare sulle sospensioni, solo che aveva una coca-cola che faceva schifo assai... vediamo quest'anno


----------



## Isao (1 Febbraio 2013)

Niente scalino?


----------



## Isao (1 Febbraio 2013)

http://livef138.ferrari.com/en/index.html


----------



## Isao (1 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Isao (1 Febbraio 2013)

Force India VJM06


----------



## James Watson (1 Febbraio 2013)

La nuova ferrari mi piace un botto!


----------



## Isao (1 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> La nuova ferrari mi piace un botto!



A me non piace sul muso, soprattutto in termini di colorazione..


----------



## James Watson (1 Febbraio 2013)

è proprio quello il bello, è rossonera!


----------



## Solo (1 Febbraio 2013)

Il musetto mi sembra molto più alto, sbaglio?


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il musetto mi sembra molto più alto, sbaglio?



A me sembra uguale a quello dello scorso anno.


----------



## Isao (1 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> è proprio quello il bello, è rossonera!



Ehehe a me piace pure il rossonero, non condivido la forma arrotondata data ai colori in quel modo..



Solo ha scritto:


> Il musetto mi sembra molto più alto, sbaglio?



Confermo, molto alto..


----------



## Isao (1 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> A me sembra uguale a quello dello scorso anno.








Se guardi lo pneumatico puoi notare che effettivamente è più alto e in più....






non so come sia possibile visto il regolamento ma sembra più alto alla fine.. magari è solo un "scherzo" ottico..


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Febbraio 2013)

No bè vedendo meglio è più alto quello nuovo, però non poi di cosi molto.


----------



## Isao (1 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> No bè vedendo meglio è più alto quello nuovo, però non poi di cosi molto.



Effettivamente la differenza è meno rilevante di quanto pensassi..


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Febbraio 2013)

mi piace molto la nuova ferrari, dobbiamo vincere tutto


----------



## Isao (1 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Isao (2 Febbraio 2013)

Sauber C32-Ferrari


----------



## Isao (2 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Solo (3 Febbraio 2013)

Che brutta la Sauber.


----------



## Isao (3 Febbraio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Che brutta la Sauber.



A me piace perché effettivamente rispetto all'anno scorso è molto meglio. Però mi ricorda (un pò come a tutti) la hrt 2010 :/ . Avrei messo più bianco e rosso..


----------



## Ale (3 Febbraio 2013)

l'estetica non conta..


----------



## Isao (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> l'estetica non conta..



Beh ovvio ma al momento non possiamo far altro che parlare di estetica. Dai test del 5 a Jerez parleremo di prestazioni.


----------



## danyaj87 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Pero quel muso è molto particolare... Oltre che, imho, spettacolare


----------



## Isao (3 Febbraio 2013)

Red Bull RB9


----------



## Solo (3 Febbraio 2013)

Che buffoni  Praticamente hanno bloccato i segnali nella sala per evitare che venissero diffuse fotografie tramite smartphone, minacciando anche di togliere le macchine fotografiche a chi faceva foto, i vari giornalisti incavolati neri.


----------



## Isao (3 Febbraio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Che buffoni  Praticamente hanno bloccato i segnali nella sala per evitare che venissero diffuse fotografie tramite smartphone, minacciando anche di togliere le macchine fotografiche a chi faceva foto, i vari giornalisti incavolati neri.



Non si capisce il senso di presentare una macchina se poi devi farla vedere al "buio" e non devi permettere nemmeno delle foto. Non è comunque un caso che non troverete nessuna foto, ufficiale e non, del retrotreno Red Bull. Spero solo non abbiano in serbo la solita soluzione sugli scarichi al limite del regolamento. Per fortuna dal prossimo anno la Formula uno dovrebbe ritornare ad essere soprattutto sviluppo sui motori con i nuovi V6.


----------



## Solo (3 Febbraio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Non si capisce il senso di presentare una macchina se poi devi farla vedere al "buio" e non devi permettere nemmeno delle foto. Non è comunque un caso che non troverete nessuna foto, ufficiale e non, del retrotreno Red Bull. Spero solo non abbiano in serbo la solita soluzione sugli scarichi al limite del regolamento. Per fortuna dal prossimo anno la Formula uno dovrebbe ritornare ad essere soprattutto sviluppo sui motori con i nuovi V6.


Deliri da onnipotenza. Prima o poi finirà il loro ciclo e si leveranno dalle scatole.


----------



## Isao (3 Febbraio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Deliri da onnipotenza. Prima o poi finirà il loro ciclo e si leveranno dalle scatole.



Non so come finirà quest'anno, ma credo che già il prossimo anno con il V6 finirà il loro dominio.


----------



## MilanForever (4 Febbraio 2013)

Già i primi sospetti sulle soluzioni al limite del regolamento? 

Sui deliri di onnipotenza.... 6 titoli in 3 anni...


----------



## Isao (4 Febbraio 2013)

Mercedes W04














- - - Aggiornato - - -



MilanForever ha scritto:


> Già i primi sospetti sulle soluzioni al limite del regolamento?
> 
> Sui deliri di onnipotenza.... *6 titoli in 3 anni*...







*|*
*BITCH PLEASE*​


----------



## MilanForever (4 Febbraio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> *|*
> *BITCH PLEASE*​



Quindi?  Anch'io tifavo Schumacher...


----------



## MilanForever (4 Febbraio 2013)

No dai, scherzi a parte, secondo il tuo ragionamento noi non possiamo vantarci delle 7 champions perchè il real ne ha 9 (primo esempio che mi è venuto in mente) 

Tornando più in topic sono curioso di vedere cosa farà Hamilton con la mercedes.


----------



## Isao (4 Febbraio 2013)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> No dai, scherzi a parte, secondo il tuo ragionamento noi non possiamo vantarci delle 7 champions perchè il real ne ha 9 (primo esempio che mi è venuto in mente)
> 
> Tornando più in topic sono curioso di vedere cosa farà Hamilton con la mercedes.



Il punto è proprio questo. Non puoi andare da un madridista e vantarti delle tue sette champions così come non puoi andare da un ferrarista e vantarti dei tuoi 6 titoli in 3 anni


----------



## Isao (4 Febbraio 2013)

Toro Rosso STR8


----------



## Isao (4 Febbraio 2013)

Il vanity panel (molto visibile nella Toro Rosso)


----------



## Solo (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ma qualcuno mi spiega il senso del vanity panel? Non capisco perché prima cambi i regolamenti e "costringi" le squadre a mettere lo scalino, e poi glielo fai coprire... Boh. Illuminatemi.


----------



## Isao (4 Febbraio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno mi spiega il senso del vanity panel? Non capisco perché prima cambi i regolamenti e "costringi" le squadre a mettere lo scalino, e poi glielo fai coprire... Boh. Illuminatemi.



Ci provo. In pratica il regolamento sui musi fu cambiato per motivi di sicurezza e si imponeva che in punta avesse un'altezza molto bassa. Le squadre per non dover abbassare tutto optarono per uno scalino. Per ovviamente all'anti-esteticità dello scalino quest'anno le scuderie hanno la possibilità di adottare questo vanity panel, un coperchio, che ha come scopo, come si può desumere dal nome, l'estetica.


----------



## Solo (5 Febbraio 2013)

Ok, adesso ha un senso.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Febbraio 2013)

A metà test, che si stanno svolgendo a Jerez, questa è la situazione:






Button solo 3 giri perché ha avuto problemi tecnici.


----------



## Snake (5 Febbraio 2013)

La Mc Laren ha iniziato come ha finito l'anno scorso, rottura della pompa di benzina sulla macchina di Button rotfl


----------



## Solo (5 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Kurt91 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Problema tecnico a parte la McLaren in questa prima giornata di test è stata la più veloce.

Questi i tempi:


1 Button (McLaren) 1'18.861 37 giri
2 Webber (Red Bull) 1'19.709 +0.848 73 giri
3 Grosjean (Lotus) 1'19.796 +0.935 54 giri
4 di Resta (Force India) 1'20.343 +1.482 89 giri
5 Ricciardo (Toro Rosso) 1'20.401 +1.540 70 giri
6 Massa (Ferrari) 1'20.536 +1.675 64 giri
7 Hulkenberg (Sauber) 1'20.699 +1.838 79 giri
8 Rosberg (Mercedes) 1'20.846 +1.985 11 giri
9 Maldonado (Williams) 1'20.864 +2.003 84 giri
10 Vd Garde (Caterham) 1'21.915 +3.054 64 giri
11 Chilton (Marussia) 1'24.176 +5.315 29 giri


----------



## Solo (5 Febbraio 2013)

Problemi alla pompa della benzina per Button dopo 3 giri. Persa mezza sessione. 
Problemi pure per la Mercedes che ha fatto solo 14 giri prima di chiudere la sessione. Hanno identificato il problema e domani torneranno normalmente in pista.
La Ferrari si sta concentrando su test aerodinamici.



Pos Driver Team Time Laps
1. Jenson Button McLaren 1m18.861s 37
2. Mark Webber Red Bull 1m19.709s + 0.848s 73
3. Romain Grosjean Lotus 1m19.796s + 0.935s 54
4. Paul di Resta Force India 1m20.343s + 1.482s 89
5. Daniel Ricciardo Toro Rosso 1m20.401s + 1.540s 70
6. Felipe Massa Ferrari 1m20.536s + 1.675s 64
7. Nico Hulkenberg Sauber 1m20.699s + 1.838s 79
8. Nico Rosberg Mercedes 1m20.846s + 1.985s 14
9. Pastor Maldonado Williams 1m20.864s + 2.003s 84
10. Giedo van der Garde Caterham 1m21.915s + 3.054s 64
11. Max Chilton Marussia 1m24.176s + 5.315s 29


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Sento puzza di ennesima macchina d'emmè


----------



## Solo (5 Febbraio 2013)

Io fino alla prima gara non dico niente.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Io fino alla prima gara non dico niente.



Anch'io, però la puzza si sente 

- - - Aggiornato - - -


----------



## Isao (5 Febbraio 2013)

Ovviamente inutile commentare questi test però vi posto una foto che spiega il lavoro fatto quest'anno dalla ferrari al retrotreno






In attesa della Williams (verrà presentata il 19), chiudiamo il cerchio con Caterham e Marussia


----------



## Frikez (5 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Sento puzza di ennesima macchina d'emmè



Macchè, sarà un bolide


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Tutti i big scendono sotto l'1.20, tranne uno. Indovinate chi è?

Ragazzi io sento una grandissima puzza d'emmè...


----------



## Isao (6 Febbraio 2013)

Finita anche la seconda giornata di test


----------



## Solo (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ok, fine della seconda giornata.






Ancora problemi per la Mercedes con Hamilton che dopo 14 giri finisce dritto per problemi di pressione ai freni.
Intanto i team vogliono testare il più presto possibile i nuovi motori V6. C'è il terrore che i pochi test a inizio stagione non bastino per risolvere eventuali problemi.


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Febbraio 2013)

la ferrari vedo che va già molto forte


----------



## MilanForever (6 Febbraio 2013)

Dai, queste classifiche non contano nulla, altrimenti quest'anno il titolo mondiale sarebbe conteso da Lotus, Force India e Toro Rosso.


----------



## Isao (6 Febbraio 2013)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Dai, queste classifiche non contano nulla, altrimenti quest'anno il titolo mondiale sarebbe conteso da Lotus, Force India e Toro Rosso.



Sì, infatti. Quello mi preoccupa sono i 20-30 giri meno della Ferrari.


----------



## Solo (6 Febbraio 2013)

I tempi attuali non valgono nulla. Bisogna aspettare le prime gare.


----------



## Isao (6 Febbraio 2013)

sperando siano lavori di miglioramento e non lavori di risoluzione di problemi di temperature..


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ovvio che non contano nulla questi tempi, però la puzza d'emmé è sempre dietro l'angolo


----------



## Isao (7 Febbraio 2013)

Iniziamo bene, il ditone vola


----------



## Isao (7 Febbraio 2013)

Oggi c'è meno puzza  Quello che mi solleva non è il tempo ma la sensazione che davvero si stia pensando a testare la macchina e le componenti piuttosto che cercare il tempo o fare pretattica.


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Tra l'altro è stata una sequenza di giri ad 1.19 netto, bene. Le cose sono due: o c'hanno messo l'arbre magique per coprire la puzza oppure quest'anno hanno fatto una buona macchina


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Tempone di Massa, 1:17.879. Ben mezzo secondo più veloce del tempone fatto registrare ieri da Grosjean.

EDIT: aveva le gomme morbide e contando che gli altri stanno girando con le dure potrebbe essere un tempo in linea con gli altri top team. Comunque è sempre un gran tempo quello fatto registrare dal tassista.


----------



## Isao (7 Febbraio 2013)

Nah, secondo me possiamo solo dedurre che siamo al passo con gli altri. Questo però non significa che sarà veloce il 17 Marzo. Però non sembrare in affanno nei test fa sempre bene al morale..


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Febbraio 2013)

aspettiamo e vediamo dai!si preannuncia un altro campionato combattuto..io spero in una mercedes più competitiva e perchè no, anche la lotus!raikonnen e hamilton sono due mine vaganti


----------



## Isao (7 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> aspettiamo e vediamo dai!si preannuncia un altro campionato combattuto..io spero in una mercedes più competitiva e perchè no, anche la lotus!raikonnen e hamilton sono due mine vaganti



Spero vivamente che Hamilton non si ritrovi obbligato a navigare a metà classifica..


----------



## Isao (8 Febbraio 2013)

Stava andando tutto troppo bene...


----------



## Isao (8 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Underhill84 (8 Febbraio 2013)

E' un palese sabotaggio di De La Rosa  lavora ancora per la mecca  Certo andare a fuoco nell'installation lap è strano... Errore di qualche meccanico? dubito surriscaldamento


EDIT:

rottura del cambio.... pessima notizia, visto che se non erro, era una delle novità (l'avevano miniaturizzato)


----------



## Isao (8 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> E' un palese sabotaggio di De La Rosa  lavora ancora per la mecca  Certo andare a fuoco nell'installation lap è strano... Errore di qualche meccanico? dubito surriscaldamento
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



Sì, rottura del cambio. E' un allarme però non mi preoccupo. Presumo che essendo successo al secondo giro più che un malfunzionamento del cambio sia stato un errore umano.


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Febbraio 2013)

cmq non ci sono stati grossi danni. dalle 14 ha ripreso a girare De La Rosa. Presumo raccolga solo dati per il simulatore... gira con tempi molto più alti rispetto a Massa


----------



## Isao (8 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> cmq non ci sono stati grossi danni. dalle 14 ha ripreso a girare De La Rosa. Presumo raccolga solo dati per il simulatore... gira con tempi molto più alti rispetto a Massa



Vero. In più, a causa di un rattoppo in un cordolo che ha fatto perdere tempo, la sessione si prolungherà fino alle 17.30.


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ho letto comunque che a parte la raccolta dati con sensori e simili... a livello di gomme è stato un flop questa 4 giorni. Jerez è peggiorato molto rispetto lo scorso anno.


----------



## Isao (8 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ho letto comunque che a parte la raccolta dati con sensori e simili... a livello di gomme è stato un flop questa 4 giorni. Jerez è peggiorato molto rispetto lo scorso anno.



Hembery ha dichiarato che il circuito è molto abrasivo e dunque il consumo delle gomme è anomalo. Ha addirittura aggiunto che se non verrà riasfaltato sarebbe meglio non tornarci più per i test. Ovviamente c'è chi insinua che invece siano le Pirelli ad avere un elevato degrado.


----------



## Isao (8 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## drama 84 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


>



grande Kimi!


----------



## Isao (9 Febbraio 2013)

Io sinceramente preferirei la seconda, ipotetica, versione :/


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente preferirei la seconda, ipotetica, versione :/



mmh non ho capito?!?! non è la stessa foto?


----------



## Isao (10 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> mmh non ho capito?!?! non è la stessa foto?



Nella seconda cambia la striscia bianca sul musetto..


----------



## Solo (1 Marzo 2013)

Rai



> "Accordo fatto per la F1 in chiaro sulla Rai, 9 gp in diretta e 10 in differita (la differita 3 ore dalla fine della diretta su Sky) . E poi una novità, per tutte le 19 gare del mondiale trasmetteremo libere, qualifiche e gara. Per le gare che la Rai trasmetterà in differita le libere e le qualifiche adranno in onda subito dopo la fine delle varie sessioni. Per i dettagli ci sentiamo più in là".


----------



## Isao (1 Marzo 2013)

1. GP Australia – Differita
2. GP Malesia – Differita
3. GP Cina – Live
4. GP Bahrain – Differita
5. GP Spagna – Live
6. GP Monaco – Differita
7. GP Canada – Live
8. GP Gran Bretagna – Differita
9. GP Germania – Differita
10. GP Ungheria – Live
11. GP Belgio – Differita
12. GP Italia – Live
13. GP Singapore – Live
14. GP Corea – Differita
15. GP Giappone – Live
16. GP India – Differita
17. GP Abu Dhabi – Differita
18. GP USA – Live
19. GP Brasile – Live

Dovrebbe essere questo il calendario.


----------



## Isao (1 Marzo 2013)

Oh my God..Stanno tutti fuori in F1 in questo periodo xD


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Marzo 2013)

Ho una voglia matta che cominci, speriamo finalmente di avere una macchina competitiva !


O anche solo un gradino sotto alle altre, tanto c'è Nando.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Isao ha scritto:


> Spero vivamente che Hamilton non si ritrovi obbligato a navigare a metà classifica..



Sarebbe un sogno, in zona Grosejan magari


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2013)

> _Spero vivamente che Hamilton non si ritrovi obbligato a navigare a metà classifica.._



se è davvero un top driver, non succederà


----------



## Solo (5 Marzo 2013)

Beh, dipende anche da che macchina gli danno...


----------



## Isao (5 Marzo 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se è davvero un top driver, non succederà





Solo ha scritto:


> Beh, dipende anche da che macchina gli danno...



Infatti..


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2013)

Risultato Australia:
1) Raikkonen 
2) Alonso
3) Vettel


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

Vai Fernando  grande Massa 4° speriamo continui cosi.


----------



## Pamparulez (14 Aprile 2013)

Si sa se hanno squalificato i furbetti del drs!?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2013)

Bufera sulla Mercedes per le nuove gomme Pirelli 
Test segreto a Barcellona: Ferrari e Red Bull fanno un reclamo alla Fia

Sportmediaset


----------



## Frikez (27 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bufera sulla Mercedes per le nuove gomme Pirelli
> Test segreto a Barcellona: Ferrari e Red Bull fanno un reclamo alla Fia
> 
> Sportmediaset



Che farsa, ogni anno succede di tutto


----------



## Solo (7 Giugno 2013)

La Lotus voterà contro il cambiamento delle gomme, Vettel frigna come un dannato.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Giugno 2013)

dovevano far crollare la FIA quando ne ebbero l'occasione... son peggio della mafia


----------



## Solo (8 Giugno 2013)

La sentenza sul caso gomme dovrebbe arrivare il 20...


----------



## Solo (9 Giugno 2013)

Intanto sembra che dal prossimo anno torneranno i test: 4 test della durata di due giorni durante il campionato.


----------



## Solo (21 Giugno 2013)

Sentenza ridicola.


----------



## MilanForever (21 Giugno 2013)

Verissimo, tra l'altro adesso hanno creato un precedente.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Giugno 2013)

per i pronostici di Silverstone chi apre il topic?

io metto Hamilton, Vettel, Rosberg per le qualifiche, non posso postare più tardi perché esco


----------



## Frikez (29 Giugno 2013)

Massa show, a Silverstone dà sempre il meglio di sè


----------



## Snake (29 Giugno 2013)

qualifiche

1) Rosberg
2) Hamilton
3) Vettel


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Giugno 2013)

stavolta evito di commentare l'ennesimo schifo in qualifica delle rosse... il mondiale era finito comunque, ma almeno qualche altra gara pensavo l'avremmo vinta, invece abbiamo già tirato i remi in barca... fuori domenicali e massa da maranello il prima possibile, grazie


----------



## Solo (29 Giugno 2013)

Mio dio, doversi sorbire il poker del crucco è devastante.


----------



## Snake (30 Giugno 2013)

La pirelli deve sparire dalla formula 1, vediamo se aspettano che ci scappi il morto prima di rimediare a questa vergogna


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Giugno 2013)

una bella gara... ovviamente pirelli disastrosa... hamilton e massa hanno avuto la gara rovinata, stavano entrambi correndo molto bene... vettel avrebbe potuto stravincere, ma ha avuto anche lui le sue sfighe, e non posso dire di esserne scontento...

Pazzesco Nando nelle ultime fasi, stavo cominciando a pensare che il terzo pit stop fosse la solita cag*ata strategica, e invece lui non ha deluso. Ma per il Mondiale ci vorrebbe qualcosa di più... complimenti a Rosberg che è stato sempre lì per tutto il weekend (farei i complimenti anche alla scuderia Mercedes, ma è palese che abbiano tratto parecchio vantaggio da quei test e quindi mi fermo)


----------



## Blu71 (30 Giugno 2013)

Gara divertente. Finalmente un poco di sfortuna pure per Vettel.


----------



## Solo (30 Giugno 2013)

La Pirelli questa stagione sta collezionando figure di melma gara dopo gara. Peccato per Perez, Hamilton e Massa (che partenza!) che si sono visti rovinare la gara. Godo per Vettel, finalmente ha un problema pure lui, anche se gli è pure andata bene visto che Alonso ha recuperato solo 15 punti. Suicidio tattico per Raikkonen.

P.S. Mazzoni oggi peggio del solito, credo abbia confuso i piloti di ogni singola scuderia, mamma mia.

P.P.S. I vantaggi dei test per la Mercedes proprio non si vedono.


----------



## Bawert (1 Luglio 2013)

Si vedono poco i vantaggi del test...


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Luglio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Godo per Vettel, finalmente ha un problema pure lui, anche se gli è pure andata bene visto che Alonso ha recuperato solo 15 punti.



beh in realtà ne ha recuperato molti di più... al momento del ritiro Vettel era primo davanti a Rosberg, Webber, Raikkonen e Alonso, a 9 giri dal termine... Vettel avrebbe guadagnato 15 punti su Alonso e andare a +51, mentre ora è a +21... ci è andata bene perché alla fine dei conti abbiamo recuperato 30 punti!


----------



## juventino (1 Luglio 2013)

Il Mondiale mi sembra abbastanza falsato comunque. Ma come si fa a far correre ancora la Mercedes? E' PALESE che abbia tratto dei vantaggi dai test.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il Mondiale mi sembra abbastanza falsato comunque. Ma come si fa a far correre ancora la Mercedes? E' PALESE che abbia tratto dei vantaggi dai test.



per lo stesso motivo per cui Mclaren è arrivata in fondo al mondiale 2007, quando dovrebbe essere stata esclusa per qualche annetto per illecito.


----------



## juventino (1 Luglio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> per lo stesso motivo per cui Mclaren è arrivata in fondo al mondiale 2007, quando dovrebbe essere stata esclusa per qualche annetto per illecito.



Beh nel 2007 la Mclaren aveva anche quella storiaccia della spy-story sul groppone. Lì veramente sarebbero dovute scattare squalifiche pesantissime e a vita.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Beh nel 2007 la Mclaren aveva anche quella storiaccia della spy-story sul groppone. Lì veramente sarebbero dovute scattare squalifiche pesantissime e a vita.



Appunto, se non è successo nulla a quei tempi, cosa vuoi che succeda per un test...


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Luglio 2013)

qualche volta sarebbe bello qualificarsi davanti a Ricciardo


----------



## Frikez (6 Luglio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> qualche volta sarebbe bello qualificarsi davanti a Ricciardo



Forse oggi l'hanno pensata bene, vediamo domani


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2013)

un buon quarto posto, non mi aspettavo di meglio... complimenti a Vettel che ha corso da campione nonostante le lotus oggi fossero più forti

Massa... 
ma devo anche commentarlo?


----------



## juventino (8 Luglio 2013)

Direi che dopo ieri il crucco ha praticamente il mondiale in mano. Alonso può fare ben poco, la Ferrari è troppo troppo inferiore. Ma come si può vincere il mondiale se nelle qualifiche parti sempre sesto/settimo e quando va bene quarto? Gli unici che possono infastidire le Red Bull sono le Lotus e le Mercedes, queste ultime divenute competitive dopo la buffonata dei test.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Luglio 2013)

il problema è sempre lo stesso... se Alonso in questi anni avesse avuto almeno la seconda macchina più veloce del lotto, avrebbe vinto 2 titoli in più... invece ha sempre dovuto lottare con la terza / quarta macchina ed è comunque arrivato a giocarsi il mondiale nel 2010 e nel 2012. 

Vettel va in carrozza perché anche se Lotus e Mercedes possono avvicinarsi alla Red Bull come prestazioni, non hanno comunque piloti all'altezza di Seb, forse solo Raikkonen che però è già troppo lontano in classifica.


----------



## juventino (8 Luglio 2013)

Ma poi io ogni anno mi chiedo: cosa aspetta la Ferrari a cacciare quell'altro buffone di Domenicali? Si prende (giustamente) tante critiche Massa, ma il primo da cacciare a pedate sarebbe lui e le sue strategie.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma poi io ogni anno mi chiedo: cosa aspetta la Ferrari a cacciare quell'altro buffone di Domenicali? Si prende (giustamente) tante critiche Massa, ma il primo da cacciare a pedate sarebbe lui e le sue strategie.



quotissimo... ma Massa dopo ieri  è riuscito a fare un testacoda nel senso opposto alla curva...


----------



## Solo (12 Luglio 2013)

Intanto Whitmarsh dice che la Mclaren comincia a concentrarsi sulla macchina 2014, convinto che non ripeteranno gli errori commessi nel 2013. 

Sì sì, come no. Ma lui e Button non possono sparire dalla faccia della Terra?


----------



## Solo (27 Luglio 2013)

Altra pole per Lewis, così, tanto per gradire.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2013)

5° posto, come dice Alonso un mezzo miracolo... già un podio non mi dispiacerebbe... le Lotus però in gara avranno qualcosa in più...

Hamilton penso che vincerà qui dove è sempre andato forte... va beh che ormai cambia poco, perché Vettel è troppo distante e se non si riesce a stargli davanti... speriamo perda almeno una posizione al via in modo che non possa fare la lepre.


----------



## Snake (27 Luglio 2013)

Domani Hamilton non va manco a podio


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Luglio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Domani Hamilton non va manco a podio



meno male che sono io quello che non capisce un c***o di f1


----------



## Snake (28 Luglio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> meno male che sono io quello che non capisce un c***o di f1



Che bella soddisfazione fare i fenomeni a posteriori  detto poi da chi ha dato dello scarsissimo ad Hamilton 

Questa vittoria è del tutto inaspettata, le red bull nelle libere avevano un passo mostruoso e le mercedes faticavano, oltretutto questo è uno dei circuiti dove il degrado delle gomme è più marcato e se sei esperto di formula 1 sai quanto ne soffre la mercedes vedi ultimo gran premio in Germania, e c'era anche l'incognita sulle nuove gomme dato che non avevano partecipato ai test. Se vuoi l'applauso per aver azzeccato il pronostico te lo faccio ma non fare il fenomeno perchè i presupposti tutto lasciavano pensare tranne che ad una vittoria di Lewis, Rosberg tanto per la cronaca era dato per disperso prima del ritiro.

Intanto lo scarsissimo dopo metà stagione 3 podi, 1 vittoria (che dovevano essere 2), 4 pole, quarto posto nel mondiale ad un nulla dal secondo posto


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Luglio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Intanto lo scarsissimo dopo metà stagione 3 podi, 1 vittoria (che dovevano essere 2), 4 pole, quarto posto nel mondiale ad un nulla dal secondo posto



il degrado gomme è cosa vecchia della Spagna, poi ovviamente ogni circuito ha dei favoriti, ma nella media, dopo quei test fuffa la Mercedes è decisamente la vettura più in palla al momento... Rosberg ha avuto un contatto con Massa che ha sicuramente condizionato la sua gara, poteva giocarsela con Webber e Alonso tranquillamente... Hamilton qua è sempre andato bene... ma dire che ha una vettura inferiore o con meno possibilità di quella dei due piloti che lo separano dal secondo posto è eresia... la vittoria per conto mio era abbastanza scontata (bravo lui comunque, non è stata una passeggiata), ce ne vuole ancora una per pareggiare Rosberg...


----------



## Snake (28 Luglio 2013)

avrà condizionato quella di Massa casomai, non mi risulta abbia danneggiato qualcosa almeno a sentire il team radio (che poi s'è messo nei guai da solo con una partenza disastrosa). Il degrado gomme è storia di 3 settimane fa, ultimo gran premio in Germania, Hamilton e Rosberg in crisi entrambi dopo pochi giri. Se l'hanno sfangata in altri circuiti (tipo Canada o Inghilterra) è soprattutto per le temperature più basse, per questo non mi aspettavo minimamente la vittoria di oggi di Hamilton (non se l'aspettava nessuno a parte te).

Quanto al resto, eresia per te, sarà la macchina migliore in qualifica ma in gara a parte in Inghilterra e a Monaco non è mai stata la più performante, oggi le red bull erano le più veloci in pista (probabilmente anche le lotus almeno col francese), Lewis è stato anche avvantaggiato da Button che ha fatto da tappo a Vettel per parecchi giri altrimenti se la sarebbero giocata fino alla fine. Quindi se essere quarto in classifica (a breve distanza dagli altri due) per te è nell'ordine naturale delle cose non so che altro dirti, e dire che ci sarebbe anche il confronto con Rosberg che parla chiaro, dato che a parte due tre gran premi è sempre stato dietro Hamilton sia in qualifica che in gara (anche prima che si ritirasse), e parliamo di Rosberg, non di un pirla come Massa.

P.S. Si ne manca una, speriamo che la botta di kulo che ha avuto Rosberg in Inghilterra venga pareggiata entro la fine dell'anno


----------



## MilanForever (28 Luglio 2013)

VETTEL — Vettel, 3°, ha limitato i danni: "Non è stata la migliore gara, è stato difficile fin dal via, ho tenuto il secondo posto, ma speravo di avere più margine, però le gomme hanno ceduto più rapidamente del previsto. Poi ho danneggiato un po' l'ala anteriore ho retto fino alla fine, anche se nel finale non sono riuscito a passare Kimi. Ci voleva qualcosa in più". *Poi una battuta su Alonso che ha detto che gli piacerebbe guidare la macchina di qualcun altro: "Se gli do la mia? No. Ma mi pare che non sia un gran complimento alla sua squadra..."*

Questo è rispondere con classe alle continue provocazioni di Alonso che Vettel ogni volta si limita ad ignorare. 
Si è campioni anche in questo.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Luglio 2013)

> avrà condizionato quella di Massa casomai, non mi risulta abbia danneggiato qualcosa almeno a sentire il team radio (che poi s'è messo nei guai da solo con una partenza disastrosa)



ah ma allora non hai visto la gara... ok, fa niente  probabilmente non hai visto nemmeno le precedenti visto che sentenzi che la mercedes abbia sempre avuto problemi di gomme, anche ultimamente, allora la finiamo qua...

a me piace discutere con gente che sa dell'argomento, non con chi spara boiate al sabato per poi fare il fenomeno alla domenica ed accusare gli altri di fare i fenomeni... ho sbagliato io a quotare per primo il tuo messaggio, ma visto che tu per primo mi avevi dato dell'ignorante in materia tempo fa ti ho dimostrato che le cose vanno un po' diversamente, complimenti! non farò più un errore del genere perché tanto con te è solo tempo sprecato...

avere una macchina che ti consente di partire sempre davanti ti sembra un vantaggio da poco? dillo a chi facendo miracoli parte quinto, che anche se riesce a conservare le gomme due-tre giri in più poi non serve a una cippa, perché nel frattempo l'altro ha già messo gomme nuove e ti sta dando comunque le piste...


----------



## Frikez (29 Luglio 2013)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Questo è rispondere con classe alle continue provocazioni di Alonso che Vettel ogni volta si limita ad ignorare.
> Si è campioni anche in questo.


----------



## Snake (29 Luglio 2013)

la gara l'ho vista eccome, non immagino i commenti se l'avesse fatta Hamilton la gara di Rosberg, anzi si, _scarsissimo_  eh ma il contatto con Massa 

Ma poi di che minkia vai parlando, qui se c'è uno che ha voluto fare il fenomeno quello sei te quotando il mio pronostico sulla gara di Hamilton, comunque sono fiero di sparare boiate e non capire un ***** di formula 1, devo essere in buona compagnia visto che a parte Roten aka il mago otelma la vittoria di Hamilton non se l'immaginava nessuno (d'altronde bastava guardare i tempi nelle libere sul passo). 

Che non capisci nulla di formula 1 forse l'avrò detto a caldo leggendo le solite stron.zate che scrivi quando parli di Hamilton ma non lo penso seriamente, ora che mi vieni a rinfacciare questo dopo aver azzeccato un pronostico che nessuno immaginava (ribadisco si vede che praticamente tutti gli addetti ai lavori non capiscono un ***** quindi questo mi rincuora) lo trovo di una tristezza indescrivibile.

Io poi non sentenzio nulla, è un fatto che la mercedes soffra un eccessivo degrado delle gomme, che poi può essere più o meno maggiore a seconda dei circuiti (soprattutto per le temperature) ma di fatto ce l'hanno sempre avuto a parte due o tre gran premi e senz'altro di più rispetto agli altri top team, se poi te per esempio eri su marte mentre distruggevano le gomme in germania dopo 4 giri (ah ma sono io quello che non vede i gran premi ) non è colpa mia.

Poi cosa hai dimostrato non lo so, forse che sei un bambino di 5 anni che si vanta di un pronostico azzeccato dandomi dell'incompetente quello sicuramente, che ce l'avevi legata al dito? Miseria come stai messo, e dire che se la mettiamo su questo punto ne avrei io di materiale, ricordiamo le perle sul fenomeno Perez  ma non lo faccio perchè non mi interessa, anche perchè ho già dato con te in passato. Ma io faccio il fenomeno certo


----------



## Livestrong (29 Luglio 2013)

Continuate privatamente se proprio dovete farlo


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Luglio 2013)

bravo, ho già detto di essermi pentito di aver quotato quel messaggio... per il resto, ma come ti permetti? pretendi di sapere cosa avrei scritto e non avrei scritto... pretendi di sapere cosa avrebbe pronosticato il resto del mondo... e usi queste argomentazioni per offendere, ti ringrazio... io i complimenti al vincitore della gara li faccio sempre, per il resto Hamilton è un pilota che non mi piace come ad altri possono non piacerne altri, leggere certe cose sulla base di argomentazioni nulle non mi aiuta certo ad apprezzarlo, anzi...

comunque in germania c'è stato un degrado così pazzesco che Hamilton fa la prima sosta ben 1 GIRO prima di Vettel, la seconda 2 GIRI prima di Vettel, e la terza 4 GIRI DOPO Vettel che ha vinto la gara... e tu vuoi far davvero credere al mondo che questi erano sulle tele ogni 4 giri??? così offendi non solo la mia intelligenza, ma pure la tua... che poi non fossero i favoriti su quel circuito se ne può parlare, ma non è stato nulla di così anormale da far credere che non potessero tornare al vertice qui come hanno fatto a Monaco (subito dopo il disastro in Spagna) e in altri circuiti.
Ed è proprio su circuiti come Montecarlo e Hungaroring che partire davanti e mandare velocemente in temperatura le gomme, è un vantaggio non da poco, proprio perché puoi rischiare di incontrare un "Button" dopo il pit stop. Un altro punto di forza Mercedes oltre alla qualifica è lo speed trap, la Red Bull era parecchi km/h sotto rispetto ai motorizzati Mercedes, una delle ragioni per cui Vettel non è riuscito a sbarazzarsi di Button... queste sono le varie ragioni che, unite al fatto che Hamilton si è sempre trovato davvero bene su questo circuito , mi hanno fatto scommettere senza tanti dubbi sulla sua vittoria, giusto per rispondere con argomentazioni valide a chi mi reputa un pazzo visionario 

Aggiungo che è dal 2002 che il Mondiale lo vince sempre una macchina in grado di portare alla pole e alla vittoria entrambi i piloti. Quest'anno l'unica a riuscirci per il momento è stata proprio la Mercedes, quindi è lecito dire che disponga di una competitività che va molto al di là del miracoloso quarto posto in classifica (pazzo visionario?) (il discorso vale anche per il signor Rosberg ovviamente). Poi ovviamente da qui alle prossime 9 gare, per via dei continui sviluppi, tutto può cambiare (la Red Bull lo scorso anno si svegliò in autunno)


----------



## MilanForever (29 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


>



Qual è il problema? Per me un campione lo è anche nel comportamento fuori dalla pista. 
Vettel non ha mai risposto alle numerosissime stoccate che Alonso gli rivolge praticamente ogni volta che apre bocca (dimostrando di rosicare come un matto), preferendo rispondergli in pista. Ieri, davanti a domanda precisa di un giornalista, avrebbe potuto provocarlo a sua volta, invece si è limitato a sottolineare una cosa giustissima, ovvero che desiderare un'altra macchina non è una cosa rispettosa verso la propria squadra. Credo che anche la Ferrari non sia stata molto contenta di questa dichiarazione.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Luglio 2013)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Credo che anche la Ferrari non sia stata molto contenta di questa dichiarazione.



Vero, ma in Ferrari devono solo star zitti e lavorare. Metà delle teste di quel team devono cadere. E sono buono


----------



## Solo (29 Luglio 2013)

Beh, ma che Alonso sia un omino piccolo piccolo lo sappiamo dai tempi della McLaren...


----------



## juventino (29 Luglio 2013)

Tralasciando il caso Alonso ieri è continuata la buffonata della Mercedes. Mica i test irregolari li hanno favoriti, macchè...


----------



## Snake (29 Luglio 2013)

Beh Roten, ti faccio i miei più sinceri complimenti perchè con quell'ultimo post ti sei superato 

Come mi permetto io, cosa pretendo  ma questi passaggi sono usciti dalla tua tastiera o qualcuno t'ha fregato l'account?

_meno male che sono io quello che non capisce un c***o di f1_

_a me piace discutere con gente che sa dell'argomento, *non con chi spara boiate al sabato per poi fare il fenomeno alla domenica* ed accusare gli altri di fare i fenomeni_

E' normale che poi ti rispondo a tono cucciolo, certamente non ho iniziato io.

Sul resto, devo ammettere che il modo in cui riesci ad aggrapparti sugli specchi è commovente, oggi scopro per la prima volta che il degrado delle gomme si nota solo dalla durata dello stint fino al cambio, il calo prestazionale no, quello non c'entra nulla, fortuna che sono io quello che spara boiate eh. Dichiarazioni di Hamilton dopo il gran premio di Germania: _Abbiamo chiaramente avuto una buona macchina, ma per qualche ragione, non funziona *in queste condizioni di caldo*_

Rosberg: _La macchina non era per nulla divertente da guidare oggi. Le gomme dietro si sono scaldate troppo_ 

Chi è il pazzo visionario? 

Tra l'altro ti tiri la zappa sui piedi da solo, ti faccio notare che ieri Hamilton è sempre stato il primo e non di poco a rientrare al box per il cambio gomme, quindi devo dedurre che la mercedes anche ieri ha sofferto un eccessivo degrado, OH WAIT 

P.S. La fenomenale speed trap di cui gode la mercedes non ha impedito a Vettel, Webber e Raikkonen di passare agevolmente Hamilton in Germania dopo pochi giri, idem con patate per Rosberg.


----------



## Frikez (29 Luglio 2013)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Qual è il problema? Per me un campione lo è anche nel comportamento fuori dalla pista.
> Vettel non ha mai risposto alle numerosissime stoccate che Alonso gli rivolge praticamente ogni volta che apre bocca (dimostrando di rosicare come un matto), preferendo rispondergli in pista. Ieri, davanti a domanda precisa di un giornalista, avrebbe potuto provocarlo a sua volta, invece si è limitato a sottolineare una cosa giustissima, ovvero che desiderare un'altra macchina non è una cosa rispettosa verso la propria squadra. Credo che anche la Ferrari non sia stata molto contenta di questa dichiarazione.



La Ferrari deve pensare a fare una macchina decente, non alle dichiarazioni di Alonso che giustamente dopo 4 anni si è stancato di avere un cesso di macchina che sistematicamente fa fatica a far entrare in temperatura le gomme, tra l'altro non ha detto niente di che, fossi stato in lui avrei sparato a 0 sulla Ferrari annunciando un possibile addio e mettendo pressione alla scuderia. 

No ma Vettel è un vero campione che non piange mai, basta vedere ieri dopo che Kimi non l'ha lasciato passare c'ha messo 30 secondi a lamentarsi con il proprio box


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Luglio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Beh Roten, ti faccio i miei più sinceri complimenti perchè con quell'ultimo post ti sei superato
> 
> Come mi permetto io, cosa pretendo  ma questi passaggi sono usciti dalla tua tastiera o qualcuno t'ha fregato l'account?
> 
> ...



scrivi senza nemmeno leggere cosa scrivi, sono senza parole  e io che perdo pure tempo a tirare fuori dati delle gare quando poi ti bastano delle assurdità per provare a ribaltarle... il bello è che ci provo a motivare i miei pensieri con dati oggettivi e vengo preso per sce*mo a ogni post, ma chi me lo fa fare? ma poi cosa vuoi ottenere? pensi davvero che qualcuno ti dica che la Ferrari e la Lotus sono attualmente superiori alla Mercedes? visto che parli di addetti ai lavori, magari leggerai qualche articolo in questi giorni che ti farà capire che sei fuori strada, io non ci provo più tanto è inutile.


----------



## Snake (29 Luglio 2013)

I dati oggettivi quali sarebbero? Che Hamilton in Germania si ferma un giro solo prima di Vettel quindi non soffre di eccessivo degrado? Me koglioni, gran ragionamento, te l'ho smontato coi fatti (anzi con _dati oggettivi_) prendendo come esempio la gara di ieri, ma è un assurdità come no, saranno assurdità anche le parole dei due piloti giusto? Sicuramente meno attendibili di Roten aka Giorgio Piola. I dati oggettivi che ti facevano pensare ad una sicura vittoria di Hamilton ieri erano la tradizione favorevole dell'inglese su quel circuito e la speed trap della mercedes, e io stupido che faccio ancora affidamento ai tempi delle libere o ai cronici problemi della mercedes su asfalti abrasivi con temperature infernali come quelle dell'Hungaroring  errore mio, la prossima volta farò come te  

Io non voglio ottenere nulla, casomai sei te che pensi seriamente di far bere a qualcuno la barzelletta che la mercedes sia la monoposto migliore in questo campionato. Che da qualche gran premio sia più competitiva della ferrari è un dato di fatto, della lotus certamente in qualifica non in gara dove spesso ha mostrato un passo inferiore ma io la valutazione la faccio su tutto il campionato, non su 3 o 4 gare.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Luglio 2013)

io ho fatto un semplice pronostico sulla gara d'ungheria e ho detto che è la vettura più in palla degli ultimi gran premi (con super qualifiche e alti e bassi in gara, ma come tutti quanti), mai detto che è la migliore di tutte nel corso dell'intero campionato (sicuramente è la seconda migliore, non ci piove) però intanto iniziamo a dire che è l'unica macchina con cui hanno vinto entrambi i piloti (ed entrambi hanno fatto pole), evidentemente i miei dati oggettivi che mi hanno portato a indovinare il pronostico erano più affidabili dei dati delle prove libere (dove le scuderie spesso e volentieri possono anche nascondere il proprio potenziale...) che ci vuoi fare succede...

quanto alla gara di rosberg quando ti dicevo che non hai visto la gara non stavo sostenendo che avesse danneggiato la macchina nel contatto con Massa, ma che il contatto lo avesse mandato fuori pista e gli avesse fatto perdere una decina di posizioni... prima del contatto alla fine aveva perso solo due posizioni (da quarto a sesto), un po' per il fatto che partiva dal lato sporco e un po' per l'ottimo scatto delle due ferrari. Però visti q1 e q2, dove Rosberg era in testa, poteva e doveva ovviamente fare molto di più, partendo davanti si sarebbe giocato il podio tranquillamente. 

la tradizione favorevole per te è una boiata bene, se permetti per me no, per esempio quando aveva una macchina da mondiale persino Massa in Turchia e in Brasile era imbattibile, frustava pure Schumacher. I circuiti "preferiti" li hanno tutti i piloti. Per di più Hamilton è un pilota abituato a vincere partendo davanti e facendo la lepre e un circuito come l'Hungaroring con pochi punti di sorpasso era l'ideale per lui (e le velocità di punta elevate che per te sono una kazzata sono sicuro gli avrebbero consentito di vincere anche se Vettel gli fosse stato a 5 decimi invece che a 10 secondi). Lungi da me dire che adesso mi aspetto che la Mercedes faccia doppietta a Spa e negli altri circuiti come se niente fosse (secondo me per esempio a Monza potrebbero essere favoriti sulla Red Bull, ma c'è un mese di sviluppi quindi è inutile parlarne ora). Ok l'ho rispiegato per l'ennesima volta, cosa non è ancora chiaro? 

magari la mia sarà anche un po' di invidia perché la Ferrari non riesce a metter su una macchina decente dal 2009 e l'ho sempre detto anche a inizio di quest'anno quando vincevamo le gare. Forse sono nervoso perché da ferrarista sono stato abituato bene a esser sempre lì a lottare e adesso mi girano un po' le scatole a vedere pilotini giocarsi il mondiale quando il migliore in pista ce lo abbiamo noi e non lo sappiamo sfruttare. 

Potrei anche spararla grossa dicendo che Alonso sulla Mercedes sarebbe a non più di 10 punti da Vettel, ma sarebbe appunto una sparata senza controprove, e nemmeno mi interessa, perché spero che un giorno possa tornare a vincere qualcosa sì, ma che lo faccia con la FERRARI.


----------



## Bawert (29 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Tralasciando il caso Alonso ieri è continuata la buffonata della Mercedes. Mica i test irregolari li hanno favoriti, macchè...



No, no prima distruggevano le gomme, poi dopo sono diventati iper-ultra competitivi... tutto finito in tarallucci e vino

Comunque Vettel é uno che finché gli va bene fa il corretto ma quando qualcosa non va é il primo a lamentarsi (con Raikkonen sembrava un bambino a cui avevano fragato le caramelle) poi sa che se Alonso guidasse la Red Bull vincerebbe lui.


----------



## Snake (29 Luglio 2013)

A parte che io non ho parlato solo delle libere, l'ho detto 300 volte che la pista dell'Hungaroring per asfalto abrasivo e caldo è una delle peggiori per una monoposto che ha quei problemi di degrado, l'avevano sofferto in Germania figuriamoci quali potevano essere i presupposti in Ungheria, infatti i primi a non essere ottimisti erano loro, per questo non ce li vedevo competitivi in gara, vedo poi i tempi sul passo nelle libere e faccio 2+2, poi mi hanno smentito, hanno smentito *TUTTI* (tranne te), bravi loro ma erano elementi oggettivi e attendibili pure questi. Che poi Hamilton su alcuni circuiti sia intrattabile è un dato di fatto ma c'erano elementi chiari che facevano pensare ad una sua non competitività in gara.

La mercedes è l'unica che ha vinto e fatto pole con entrambi i piloti vero, magari sono semplicemente la coppia migliore del mondiale come talento sommato, a meno che non si consideri Rosberg (che faceva pole e vittorie anche col catorcio dell'anno scorso dando costantemente la paga a Shumi) inferiore a Massa e Grosjean (forse anche Webber).


----------



## Frikez (29 Luglio 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Comunque Vettel é uno che finché gli va bene fa il corretto ma quando qualcosa non va é il primo a lamentarsi (con Raikkonen sembrava un bambino a cui avevano fragato le caramelle) poi sa che se Alonso guidasse la Red Bull vincerebbe lui.



Ma non scherzare, Vettel campione vero


----------



## MilanForever (29 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> No ma Vettel è un vero campione che non piange mai, basta vedere ieri dopo che Kimi non l'ha lasciato passare c'ha messo 30 secondi a lamentarsi con il proprio box



Va be dai, se vogliamo parlare seriamente ok, altrimenti mi chiamo fuori. 
Durante la gara, in piena foga agonistica, tutti, e sottolineo tutti, si lamentano quando c'è una manovra dura e al limite. 
In più io non ho mai parlato di piangina, ho parlato di tono provocatorio di Alonso (interviste, twittate e quant'altro) da cui Vettel ha sempre preso le distanze rimanendo zitto e concentrato.
Se queste sono le argomentazioni per sostenere il fatto che Vettel è un piangina beh... lasciamo stare.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Agosto 2013)

no va beh dai qui rasentiamo il ridicolo 9° e 10°, bravi hamilton e le red bull a crederci fino alla fine quando ha smesso di piovere...


----------



## Frikez (24 Agosto 2013)

Nono


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Agosto 2013)

e comunque Alonso deve ritrovarsi perché anche oggi con un testacoda ha pregiudicato la sua qualifica


----------



## Solo (24 Agosto 2013)

Domani spero solo di non vedere la gara interrotta per pioggia...


----------



## Frikez (25 Agosto 2013)

Nando


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2013)

meglio di così oggi Alonso non poteva fare... si è arreso solo a un grande Vettel... speriamo di poter essere competitivi a Monza e toglierci una soddisfazione casalinga...


----------



## Bawert (25 Agosto 2013)

Niente da dire, é stato eroico oggi


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2013)

[video=youtube;jXeQizpP5AQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jXeQizpP5AQ[/video]

Che grinta di Alonso su Hamilton!


----------



## O Animal (28 Agosto 2013)

Ma che spettacolo è l'eau rouge a 290.. Anche se il vero re li' è Raikkonen.. Soprattutto contro Schumacher.. Un pazzo..


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Settembre 2013)

Iniziato il weekend di Monza... Mercedes favorite... La Ferrari spero che sia lì a giocarsela...


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2013)

mah sta red bull va forte ovunque, di solito almeno qua lasciava spazio agli altri


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2013)

Prendiamo Nico Hulkenberg in Ferrari...  Alonso stia meno nervoso che poi si fa battere da Massa  gara già finita per noi...


----------



## Solo (7 Settembre 2013)

Alonso è evidente che non ne può più.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Alonso è evidente che non ne può più.



Per carità far tirare la scia a Massa che aveva gomme usate è stata una grossa cavolata, ma alla fine se stava meno nervoso riusciva sicuramente a stare davanti a Felipe di 1-2 decimi e di conseguenza anche a Hulkenberg.


----------



## O Animal (7 Settembre 2013)

Mai sentito un pilota insultare la sua squadra in un team radio...


----------



## Solo (21 Settembre 2013)

Pacchetto aerodinamico portato dalla Ferrari che ancora una volta non funziona...


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Pacchetto aerodinamico portato dalla Ferrari che ancora una volta non funziona...



aspettiamo domani tanto in qualifica ormai sono inculate su inculate... 

vai Grosjean!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2013)

Vettel e Alonso due fenomeni a parte... bravo anche Kimi con tutti i problemi fisici che ha avuto...


----------



## Solo (22 Settembre 2013)

Niente da dire. Webber è un pensionato, la RB è una macchina stellare ma dito**** c'ha messo molto di suo...


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Niente da dire. Webber è un pensionato, la RB è una macchina stellare ma dito**** c'ha messo molto di suo...



assolutamente non vedevo una superiorità così netta da Francia 2004 quando Schumacher fece addirittura 4 soste e nonostante ciò vinse in carrozza (ironia della sorte, secondo arrivò Alonso anche quella volta)


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2013)

e che balle non piove mai nemmeno in Corea dove doveva arrivare il tifone  e Vettel continua a fare record su record


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Ottobre 2013)

Ma per caso ha vinto Vettel? 

Va bé, speriamo che in Giappone vinca 'sto titolo che così finisce subito questa agonia.


----------



## Ale (6 Ottobre 2013)

Si, ma lo merita Alonso


----------



## juventino (6 Ottobre 2013)

Godo per la Ferrari. Così imparano a buttare ogni anno milioni di euro per pagare gli stipendi di incapaci come Domenicali, Massa e i vari progettisti.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Si, ma lo merita Alonso



quest'anno no... che ne avrebbe meritato uno o due negli anni scorsi è una cosa appurata ed è patetico scherzarci sopra...


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2013)

Tornando a cose serie... Hulkenberg pilota con le palle quadrate grandissimo  dovrebbero dargli una macchina seria, farebbe almeno il doppio dei punti di Massa di questi ultimi 3 anni


----------



## Ale (6 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> quest'anno no... che ne avrebbe meritato uno o due negli anni scorsi è una cosa appurata ed è patetico scherzarci sopra...


no no, anche quest'anno lo merita alonso. Avrebbe dovuto vincerne 5.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Ottobre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> no no, anche quest'anno lo merita alonso. Avrebbe dovuto vincerne 5.



Si vede che scopi poco in sto periodo


----------



## Ale (6 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si vede che scopi poco in sto periodo



mi sto scopando una certa laura, a pavia


----------



## James Watson (11 Ottobre 2013)

Trovata morta Maria De Villota: il corpo senza vita della pilota, scampata a un tragico incidente con la Marussia in cui perse un occhio, è stato rinvenuto in una camera di albergo a Siviglia, dove doveva tenere una conferenza. La famiglia conferma l'accaduto. Fernando Alonso, a Suzuka: "Una tragedia, prego per lei e la sua famiglia"


----------



## francylomba (11 Ottobre 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Trovata morta Maria De Villota: il corpo senza vita della pilota, scampata a un tragico incidente con la Marussia in cui perse un occhio, è stato rinvenuto in una camera di albergo a Siviglia, dove doveva tenere una conferenza. La famiglia conferma l'accaduto. Fernando Alonso, a Suzuka: "Una tragedia, prego per lei e la sua famiglia"[/QUOTE)=
> poraccia dopo l'incidente.. r.i.p.
> 
> secondo me non è suicidio come dicono , sono problemi cerebrali.
> Gran bella persona comunque


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Ottobre 2013)

Webber in pole. Massa 5° mentre Alonso, che l'ha data su clamorosamente, solo 8°.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2013)

Mah... Fernando non ne ha più voglia... non è che davvero vuole andar via dalla Ferrari?? a sto punto mi vengono i dubbi... ok non azzecca una qualifica dall'ante-guerra e non sono preoccupato per questo, è stato anche altre volte dietro a Massa, quello che mi preoccupa è il suo sconforto nelle dichiarazioni... "non potevo fare meglio di così" ma come fai a dirlo quando il tuo compagno di squadra quasi pensionato ti rifila 3 decimi??? boh...


----------



## Solo (12 Ottobre 2013)

Alonso sta solo aspettando che finisca la stagione.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Ottobre 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Alonso sta solo aspettando che finisca la stagione.



.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Alonso sta solo aspettando che finisca la stagione.



si ma è l'unico pilota che fa così, gli altri continuano a lottare... boh, non riesco davvero a spiegarmelo...


----------



## Solo (13 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> si ma è l'unico pilota che fa così, gli altri continuano a lottare... boh, non riesco davvero a spiegarmelo...


Non ha stimoli, il mondiale è andato, per la vittoria di gara non può lottare, e del mondiale costruttori non credo gli importi molto.


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> si ma è l'unico pilota che fa così, gli altri continuano a lottare... boh, non riesco davvero a spiegarmelo...



Alonso che non lotta? Mi sa che abbiamo visto due campionati differenti.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Alonso che non lotta? Mi sa che abbiamo visto due campionati differenti.



non mi riferivo al campionato in generale... ieri l'ho visto malissimo, ma per fortuna oggi ha fatto bene...


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Ottobre 2013)

Rosberg epic win: "Perez è un pirla"


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mah... Fernando non ne ha più voglia... non è che davvero vuole andar via dalla Ferrari?? a sto punto mi vengono i dubbi... ok non azzecca una qualifica dall'ante-guerra e non sono preoccupato per questo, è stato anche altre volte dietro a Massa, quello che mi preoccupa è il suo sconforto nelle dichiarazioni... "non potevo fare meglio di così" ma come fai a dirlo quando il tuo compagno di squadra quasi pensionato ti rifila 3 decimi??? boh...



Fernando ha fatto il possibile, cioè tre secondi posti consecutivi con una monoposta scadente come la Ferrari odierna, che becca la sveglia da Red Bull, Lotus, Mercedes non è poco. Purtroppo gli stimoli oramai sono finiti, sta aspettando che finisca sto calvario, sperando le premesse per la prossima stagione vengano rispettate, perchè ogni anno la macchina nei primi test è competitiva e poi si rivela tutto un buco nell'acqua.


----------



## O Animal (27 Ottobre 2013)

Here we go again... a 26 anni 4 titoli consecutivi come Fangio (4 consecutivi e 5 titoli), Schumacher (5 consecutivi e 7 titoli) e Prost (2 consecutivi e 4 titoli), superati quindi Brabham, Stewart, Lauda, Piquet e ♕ Senna.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (27 Ottobre 2013)

Tgodo per quel piangina di m.... Di Alonso. Non lo sopporto!


----------



## Ale (27 Ottobre 2013)

lo meritava alonso pure quest'anno.


----------



## juventino (27 Ottobre 2013)

Quanto godo per l'ennesima annata di m. della Ferrari. No ma continuate a finanziarli per pagare lo stipendio a gente come Domenicali, mi raccomando.


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Ottobre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> lo meritava alonso pure quest'anno.



Ma se sta a più di 100 punti da Vettel


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma se sta a più di 100 punti da Vettel



Era ironico ...

Sto Vettel è un mostro comunque... è il Messi della F1.


----------



## Ale (27 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma se sta a più di 100 punti da Vettel



eh


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Ottobre 2013)

grandissimo Vettel... pessima gara di Alonso, la peggiore in Ferrari forse, ma tra l'altro la strategia scelta apposta per partire indietro era un super suicidio  

folli in Lotus a lasciare andare Raikkonen fino in fondo con quelle gomme... è un assist per Fernando che conserva il secondo posto...

Hamilton invece ci ha pensato da solo, arrivando dietro a Perez che lo ha sostituito in Mclaren... una barzelletta


----------



## Snake (27 Ottobre 2013)

ah è finito sto aborto di campionato? finalmente. Gesù mio 4 mondiali questo qui


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2013)

Vettel sbaglia a non prendersi un caffé durante i pit-stop... io al suo posto lo farei... ma se un caffè non è adatto, almeno una bibita fresca dai...


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Novembre 2013)

Vettel batterà (purtroppo) tutti (*TUTTI*) i record di Schumacher potete scriverlo anche in firma... pauroso...


----------



## Stex (19 Novembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Vettel batterà (purtroppo) tutti (*TUTTI*) i record di Schumacher potete scriverlo anche in firma... pauroso...



speriamo!


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2013)

bellissimo casco di Massa per la gara d'addio alla Ferrari


----------



## Solo (29 Novembre 2013)

Avete letto del TC della Red Bull?


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Novembre 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Avete letto del TC della Red Bull?



sì, su autosprint... nulla di illegale comunque, è il genio di Newey


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Novembre 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Avete letto del TC della Red Bull?



Di cosa si tratta?


----------



## O Animal (30 Novembre 2013)

Ne aveva scritto Minardi sul suo sito dopo il GP di Singapore a fine Settembre:

_"PREMESSA: Con questo ragionamento a “voce alta” non voglio togliere nulla a Sebastian Vettel che interpreta la sua Red Bull al meglio e non voglio puntare il dito contro nessuno, ma ho il piacere di raccontare quello che ho visto e sentito durante i tre giorni. 

Per la mia esperienza 2.5 sec al giro sono un’enormità. In termini di telaio e motore, rappresentano uno sviluppo di quasi tre generazioni. Inoltre il divario tra Vettel e Grosjean (in FP3) e Rosberg (in Qualifica) era solamente di pochi decimi. Il sabato il tedesco avrà anche giocato al “gatto e al topo” ma qualcosa non torna comunque. 

DUBBIO 1: dalla mia suite, per osservare e confrontare lo stile di guida tra i vari piloti, avevo preso dei punti fissi di riferimento della pista come i “panettoni” posti all’interno della curva che immette su Republic Boulevard per non far tagliare il cordolo. In quel punto mi ha colpito la guida pulitissima di Vettel. Era in grado di percorrere tutto quel tratto di pista senza effettuare nessuna correzione, diversamente da tutti i suoi avversari (compagno compreso). Tempi alla mano ha fatto una grande differenza anche nel T3, il settore più guidato.






DUBBIO 2: sempre nel medesimo tratto di pista Sebastian era in grado di aprire il gas 50 mt prima di tutti gli altri, Webber compreso. Mentre tutti i piloti acceleravano nel medesimo punto, Vettel riusciva ad anticiparli di diversi metri. L’aspetto che però mi ha colpito maggiormente era il “rumore” del motore emesso della RB1 in uscita. Oltre ad accelerare 50 mt prima, il Renault del tedesco “grattava” in modo completamente diverso da tutti gli altri propulsori francesi, compreso quello di Mark. Ricordava molto il rumore emesso quando nelle stagioni passate entrava in azione (in accelerazione) il Traction Control. 

In aggiunta questo “rumore” veniva percepito solamente quando Vettel inanellava i suoi giri strabilianti. Ad esempio dopo il rientro della SC si è reso autore di una grande ripartenza inanellando poi dei giri impressionanti fino a portare il suo vantaggio a 32” su Alonso per poi stabilizzarsi, cautelandosi così da un eventuale pit stop aggiuntivo. In quegli istanti il Renault “tagliava” la potenza in modo anomalo rispetto al suo compagno di squadra e a tutti gli altri piloti (Renault e non) 

Principalmente questi aspetti (1- la guida altamente pulita di Vettel; 2- aprire il gas 50 mt prima di tutti gli altri; 3- il “rumore” anomalo Renault della RB1; 4- gli oltre 2” rifilati in gara a tutti gli avversari) mi fanno pensare e mi piacerebbe avere qualche risposta. Sospetti che si fanno più importanti pensando che Webber non era in grado di fare tutto questo, essendo tra i comuni terrestri… Non voglio accusare nessuno, ma mi piacerebbe approfondire questi aspetti."_


----------



## Solo (30 Novembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sì, su autosprint... nulla di illegale comunque, è il genio di Newey


Certo, nulla d'illegale, ma qua rischiamo di vedere un 2014 uguale alla seconda parte del 2013...


----------

